# University Conclusion Work - Low Cost Conversion Kit



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

Goto http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars

In the drop-down menu for make, select "Volkswagen" and click on Filter


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.evamerica.com/EV-Systems.html this will be a good comparison link for your kit. 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73869 this explains which parts you must have and which are optional


----------



## Alison Luan (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks guys!!! I'll take a good look on this links. I'm really newbie in this "world"... so if someone have another good idea, be welcome!


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Welcome fellow bugger!

There are several kits out there already, but mostly we point to them as examples or checklists for noobs.

I think designing and building your own motor controller or charger is a great application for your coursework. There are many who have already done so, so lots of resources out there to draw from.


----------



## Alison Luan (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah! That's the point... This will be the main point - but, for this, i need to choose a "applicable" AC motor to limit the VFD power... I thought to build a inverter in the range of 15KW - too low? too high?


----------



## Carl55 (Jun 9, 2012)

60kw = 80hp


----------



## Alison Luan (Jun 25, 2013)

Uh... Thannks Carl!
But, u have some idea how much power i need to move a old VW beetle with a regular speed, like 60 km/h?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Old ones manage to go 65 mph with only 30 horsepower. You should be able to drive one with about 30 kW and hit at least 100 km/h. None of the Bugs sold in the USA produced more than 50 horsepower. If you fill a Bug full of heavy lead batteries it is going to take more power for acceptable acceleration.


----------



## Alison Luan (Jun 25, 2013)

Ow... I'll need to take care of car weight to... maybe i'll need a hi power controller to reach mu objective...


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

caffinefiend's "Lightning Bug" does 55 mph with 13kw

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/358


----------



## Alison Luan (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow!!! Great Project! Thanks for the idea. It's can be a nice start


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

ken will said:


> caffinefiend's "Lightning Bug" does 55 mph with 13kw


No mention of the acceleration though. I can do 55 with < 10kw, but it takes more than double that for half a minute to get up there.


----------



## Alison Luan (Jun 25, 2013)

Good point... I can "over-current" the motor to boost acceleration on startup? Without damages... Another doubt, in AC controllers, it's necessary to control voltage and frequency output? Like industrual Inverters?

Thanks!


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Most electric motors are rated for continuous usage, or a 1 hr rate, based on heat dissipation. If you're under that limit most of the time you can certainly go over for brief periods. How much and how long depend on the motor and the cooling.

I would assume you need to control everything, but I'm not tuned in much to AC.

Read through a few of the AC threads in the motor controller forum, and post a question there when you need help.


----------



## Alison Luan (Jun 25, 2013)

Okay! thanks for the help ^^


----------

